
Ask HN: Where would you open a startup office in the Bay Area? - hooliganpete
Many of us are all too familiar with the exorbitant rents in the Bay. Given where commercial real estate is today, is there any reason to think things will change in the near term? Is San Francisco worth the price -- trophy amounts upward of $100&#x2F;sqf -- or are we deluding ourselves into thinking establishing teams in tech mecca is worth the cost?
======
DrScump
If you don't need a prestige address for client / funder meetings, I'd just
find the cheapest place within walking distance of a CalTrain station.

------
SQL2219
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/oakland-is-the-new-urban-
ho...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/oakland-is-the-new-urban-hot-spot-as-
san-francisco-homes-get-too-pricey-2016-02-25)

~~~
hooliganpete
20% surge in rents last year alone, yikes...

